# new/old rider with 1930's rat bike build



## donniedee (Jun 21, 2018)

made a cool trade for this 1930 Columbia bike has period correct bars, and  new re leathered seat, all bearing have been service, skip tooth orig sprocket,  things ill be looking for it are:

original fender set---more patina the better  

rear rack

headlight
tail light

speedometer

gonna be a fun build   want to keep all original as poss parts for the build patina "zero" paint or chrome,


----------



## donniedee (Jun 21, 2018)

almost forgot,  tank also
;0


----------



## catfish (Jun 21, 2018)

Cool.


----------



## gkeep (Jun 21, 2018)

Sweet ride! Yeah, a little light and horn bling will look great!

Gary


----------

